# Cory photos!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I really love to photograph all my fish, but of course, being the Corydora fiend i am they are always the most commonly photographed fish of all. SO lately here is some of my favorite pics. enjoy!! tell me how you feel!

Big fat female stuffed with eggs.









male Peppered Corydoras









2 pics of some Albino Corydoras taken by lamplight to really capture their colors instead of lame bright white from the bulb that lights the aquarium.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

WoW. Those are really good photos i aspecialy like those albino corys on the bottom:fish:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice. I like the last photo the best...its pretty sharp and I like the dim lighting. 
What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! 
I use a Olympus SP-500UZ 
pretty nice camera! I like it!


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice Corydoras!

I like your albinos!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice...I really like the last one as well.

omg....it's scrat!!!!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nice cory pics man.. i love cories. i bought a few more last week. i'll snap new pics soon of my tanks.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

fishbguy said:


> Nice...I really like the last one as well.
> 
> omg....it's scrat!!!!


That it is


----------



## anna338 (Dec 28, 2007)

i have never seen one of those fish before!! they look cool (i want one!).... how big do they grow?... and can one go in a tank with guppies? THANK-YOU!


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

anna338 said:


> i have never seen one of those fish before!! they look cool (i want one!).... how big do they grow?... and can one go in a tank with guppies? THANK-YOU!


Depending on species 1-5in. The more common species (Peppered and Bronze) tend to grow to 2-3in.

Yep, they can go in with guppies, but just don't get one, they need to be in groups of 4+  

Matt


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

how long do they hold their eggs for???


----------



## jgraevell (Mar 21, 2011)

I love your corydoras! I am planning on getting some soon once I know my tank is ok for them.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

The top one reminded me of some pics I've taken but I've always had to use flash, because otherwise my pictures are all blurry since I can't make the shutter close fast enough without the flash. DERP. I hate that about my camera (which is an Exilim EX-Z16 BTW if anyone wants to instruct me in its operation)


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

uber nice fishies!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Those pictures are amazing!! How do you take pictures of your fish through the glass so well? Mine come out all foggy and the fish move and then they get blurry...


----------

